# Amesiella philippinensis



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicely fragrant. My notes say: (monticola?)


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 11, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## John M (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Dot, Amesiella monticola looks like a Amesiella philippinensis v. alba. I can't see the difference, except the lack of the yellow on the lip; but, there is supposed to be something that separates the two species. So yes, if the information I have is still current, you have an Amesiella monticola.


----------



## neo-guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Monticola is a larger growing plant with larger flowers. It does not have the yellow in the lip like philippinense. It also comes from higher elevation so is a bit of a cool grower.
Pete


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2011)

Soo nice!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice. I killed mine!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine is also in spike in my orchid window. Very nice Dot. Do you have any difficulty maintaining humidity for these and other aerangis?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2011)

A cutie! 

My Amesiella is spiking too. Supposed to be A. monticola... We will see!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful white!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 12, 2011)

Wonderful, Dot! :clap:


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 12, 2011)

What a snow-white flower with long spurs to boot! Excellent


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2011)

John M said:


> Beautiful! Dot, Amesiella monticola looks like a Amesiella philippinensis v. alba. I can't see the difference, except the lack of the yellow on the lip; but, there is supposed to be something that separates the two species. So yes, if the information I have is still current, you have an Amesiella monticola.


No yellow on the lip... I guess I'd better take off the question mark!



neo-guy said:


> Monticola is a larger growing plant with larger flowers. It does not have the yellow in the lip like philippinense. It also comes from higher elevation so is a bit of a cool grower.
> Pete


Hmmm -- I'm growing it with the warmer growers. I guess I'll move it over to the cooler side of the greenhouse (about 3º F, is all. But it does seem to make a difference.) Maybe that will make it have more flowers next time.



Shiva said:


> Mine is also in spike in my orchid window. Very nice Dot. Do you have any difficulty maintaining humidity for these and other aerangis?


My greenhouse seems to stay between 60 - 90% humidity, depending on time of day and whether I watered that day. I'm watering these hanging plants about 3x a week in the winter, more often in the summer. They seem to be fairly happy with this arrangement.


----------



## Stone (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice Dot. there is also a new mini species? cant think of the name at the mo. but love them all!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2011)

it's amazing that small plants (of many genera) can have such large flowers in comparison!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice little one
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Evergreen (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like monticola to me, philippinensis isn't fragrant and like mentioned above, it has yellow marks on the lip. Anyway, your plant is very beautiful!
This is my philippinensis from earlier blooming.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, evergreen -- nice comparison.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely!


----------

